# Mike Swaw



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike is a customer of mine and he was telling me about the documentary of the praying mantis and I told him I had wanted to see it and always only caught the last 2 minutes of the ending credits, well today I got a surprise in the mail, he sent it to me. Thanks a lot Mike, can't wait to throw myself on the couch and watch it!  Thanks again "you the Man"


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 2, 2007)

whats the name of the documentary, and who produced....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't get to watch it yet, it's only 1 am I ain't done working yet, but I think national geographic and praying mantis keeping aliens.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I didn't get to watch it yet, it's only 1 am I ain't done working yet, but I think national geographic and praying mantis keeping aliens.


If it is the one that was aired on the discovery channel I have it saved on my computer. It's pretty good with great footage. There is some inaccurate info and some of the sound effects they added are cheesy but overall a great show.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 3, 2007)

Rick said:


> If it is the one that was aired on the discovery channel I have it saved on my computer. It's pretty good with great footage. There is some inaccurate info and some of the sound effects they added are cheesy but overall a great show.


How'd you get it saved? Was it from a dvd that you purchased?


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

mantida said:


> How'd you get it saved? Was it from a dvd that you purchased?


Found it online somewhere.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 3, 2007)

Rick said:


> Found it online somewhere.


Do you remember where?

I'd love to watch a praying mantis documentary. I haven't come across many.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

mantida said:


> Do you remember where?I'd love to watch a praying mantis documentary. I haven't come across many.


I've had it for a couple years so no I don't remember. But it is titled: Discovery - Alien Insect - Praying Mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2007)

Yept, that is what it is. Should be able to google it and see what comes up. When I was lookin before I didn't think to google it, just went to the direct tv placle to see when it was coming on again and It did not show up.


----------

